# What flavors does your golden go crazy for?



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

You forgot hamburger flavor, and steak, or chicken breast, breakfast sausage......or really anything I am eating, except veggies. Veggies kill dogs, at least according to him.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Banana
Watermelon
Apple
Chicken
Beef
Mom
Cheese
Hot dog
Peanut butter
Bell peppers (ESP. The red ones)
Cucumbers


That's all I can remember off the top of my head. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

All of the above!!! He does turn his nose up at most fruit & veggies...he looks at me as if to say...hey I'm a dog not a wabbit!

~Pete & Woody~


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

also hear canned pumpkin and sweet potato are prized too


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

All of the above lol!!!

Buddy is rather fond of carrots; both dogs go crazy for canteloupe.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, we need you to add an "all of the above" button. I haven't found anything at all yet that Bentley doesn't love. He has tried every fruit and veggie that I buy and he loves them all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My guys love fresh fruits and veggies.

Some of their favorite veggies are zucchinni, squash, cucumbers, sweet potatoes.

Just about any type of fruit such as apples, watermelon, cantaloupe and they love yogurt too. 

They're big fans of meat too but I don't give them much of it. Their dogfood is salmon.


----------



## goldenbella5 (Jun 15, 2012)

Any OTHER food but hers she's crazy about. Don't get me wrong she loves her food, but I've tried training her with it and she's not that interested. Probably the fact she gets it twice a day - everyday..... 

The only food she's turned her nose up to was some "messed up" fish. Literally her face was like "Really mom? You want me to eat THAT slop?? :yuck:" 
Meh, I can agree with her. 

Veggies and fruits she WILL NOT eat! :no: I guess it's because they're _healthy_! YUCK! :yuck:


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Mint...Maggie goes crazy for anything minty.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Gotta add tripe...blech! And cheese. 

And anything edible that the foolish humans leave on a counter.... Flour, dried spaghetti and pasta, bread, cherries, butter, crackers especially cheese crackers, apples, the list goes on.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey's most favorite is bacon, real bacon, bacon flavored treats...she's like the dog in the commercial (I'd get it myself but I don't have thumbs). She loves most people food, dog and cat food so it is easier to say she doesn't like celery.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have not found anything my goldens don't want to eat.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

This dog goes crazy for veggies!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ellie loves everything, even spinach! But bananas really seem to get her tail going! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

I found out that our 5 month old loves pure pumpkin (canned) and kong "cheese". It's amazing what she would do for the kong treats


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

maggiesmommy said:


> Mint...Maggie goes crazy for anything minty.


If I can find my dog treat cookbook, I have a recipe for doggie "breath mint" treats. LOL! They have lots of fresh mint and parsley in them. Rocket loved them....and they actually did seem to help with the breath!

I really need to find that cookbook....I bought all kinds of special ingredients, and now can't find the book. :doh:

The only things I've found Rocket doesn't particularly care for are raw mushrooms. Other than that, he's loved everything I've given him, including fruits and veggies. But he particularly loves steak and bacon.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I wanted to vote for cheese and was surprised when it wasn't on the original list. My dog responds highly to cheese when it use it for training. I use it in the can and those chedder cheese sticks. Works really well. Many people in my training club use cheese. My best "jackpot" is dried lamb's lung, but I use that sparingly because my dog thinks of it as a "high value" reward. In other words, cheese is by best staple up from Bil-Jacs.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

I was happy when Jaxx lost his taste for eating his stool


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Yuki loves almost everything. he loves cheese, peanut butter, yogurt, liver, chicken jerky, greens, veggies and fruits. he goes bananas when he sees bananas lmao. he doesnt like lemons. he used to steal cat food :doh:

everyday he comes over while we are preparing food and he asks for his share.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hi Door, I haven't used cheese. Is this people cheese? We've only used kong stuff'n in a can.


----------

